# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ماهي كثرة الحركة ونقص الانتباهadhd ...

## فرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*كيفكم احبتي ..*
*يسعدلي ايامكم بالمحبه والافراااح..*
*ماهي كثرة الحركة ونقص الانتباهadhd*
*المشاكل السلوكية فى الـ ADHD عادة ما تظهر قبل سن سبع سنوات . وكثير من المدارس لديها اطفال يعانون من هذه المشكلة.. لكن المشكلة الاكبر هى ان قلة من المعلمين لديهم المعلومات الكافية عنه .. وعن كيفية التعامل مع الطفل.*
*فالاطفال الذين يعانون من كثرة النشاط الحركى ليسوا باطفال مشاغبين، او عديمين التربية لكن هم اطفال عندهم مشكلة مرضية لها تاثير سيء على التطور النفسى للطفل وتطور ذكاءه وعلاقاته الاجتماعية.ويواجه اهل هؤلاء الاطفال صعوبات كثيرة فبااضافة الى المجهود الكبير الذى يبذلونه فى التعامل مع هذا الطفل ، هم متهمين من قبل الجميع بعدم قدرتهم على التربية.. وهذا بحد ذاته ضغط نفسى اضافى . فينتج عن ذلك قسوة على الطفل ولكن لا فائدة.*

*الاعراض:*
*كثير من الاطفال يكونوا فى فترة من فترات حياتهم مشاغبين و درجة حركتهم زائدة بعض الشىء او درجة انتباهم ضعيفة نوعا ما.*
*لكن ما نتحدث عنه هنا… هو درجة غير طبيعية من النشاط الحركى الزائد وضعف التركيز تكون موجودة فى اكثر من مكان مثلا فى البيت و المدرسة…. وليس فقط فى موقع واحد ….وتعتبر هذه النقطة جدا مهمة فى التشخيص.. حيث تفرقها عن امراض نفسية اخرى.*
*الاعراض الرئيسية* 
*· قلة الانتباه : يتصف هؤلاء الاطفال بان المدة الزمنية لدرجة انتباههم جدا قصيرة*
*لا يستطيعون ان يستمروا فى انهاء نشاط او لعبة معينة* 
*يبدون وكانهم لا يسمعون عندما تتحدث اليهم*
*عادة ما يفقدوا اغراضهم او ينسوا اين وضعوا اقلامهم او كتبهم*
*· زيادة الحركة: لا يستطيعون ان يبقوا فى مكانهم او مقاعدهم فترة بسيطة.*
*عادة ما يتسلقون و يجرون فى كل مكان فى البيت فى السوق*
*يوصفون بانهم لا يهدؤن ابدا.*
*· الاندفاع : يجاوبون على الاسئلة قبل الانتهاء من سماع السؤال.*
*لا يستطيعون ان يتظروا دورهم فى اى نشاط* 
*يقاطعون فى الكلام.*
*التشخيص في دول اوربا وبريطانيا على حسب تقسيمة الامراض النفسية يشترط وجود الثلاث اعراض…لكن قي الولايات المتحدة لا يشترط ذلك، لذا نرى ان نسبة الاصابة فى امريكا هى 10-20% اكثر منها فى بريطانيا حيث نسبته 5% فقط وذلك لاختلف فى شروط التشخيص كما ذكرنا.لن ندخل فى التفاصيل .. لكن واضح ان المشكلة موجودة فوق ما كنا نتوقع.. ويعتبر موضوع الـ ADHD من احد المواضيع التى يكثر عليها الابحاث فى الخارج .*
*نسبة الاصابة فى الاولاد اكثر من البنات 4:1*
*وكما ذكرنا ان هذه المشكلة لها تاثير على تطور الطفل ودرجة تحصيله العلمى ، فكثير من الابحاث اثبتت ان نسبة كبيرة منهم يعانون من صعوبات التعلم ( مثل الدسلكسيا)*
*الاسباب:*
*· السبب الاساسى غير معروف ..الوراثة لها عامل جدا مهم ..حيث ما اظهرته الابحاث الاخيرةعلى التوائم ان نسبة الوراثة تصل الى 80% وهى نسبة تعتبر عالية جدا.*
*· اى اصابة للجهاز العصبى قبل او اثناء الولادة لهل تاثير .. نقص الاوكسجين … الولادات المبكرة.. اصابات المخ بسبب التهابات او سموم ..تناول الام ادوية معينة اثناء فترة الحمل … ايضا التعرض لنسبة عالية من مادة الرصاص*
*· خــــلل فى وظــائف الدماغ الكيميائية .*
*· ايضا العوامل الاجتماعية لها تاثير.. مثلاطفال المحرومين عاطفيا او تحت تاثير مشاكل نفسية.*
*التشخيص:*
*يتم عن طريق فحص الطبيب النفسى للطفل.. فاعراض هذا المرض تتداخل كما ذكرنا مع اعراض امراض نفسية اخرى كالقلق .. التوحد وبعض امراض سلوكية اخرى. ايضا من المستلزمات ملاء بعض الاستبيانات والمقياسات السلوكية من قبل اهل الطفل ومن قبل معلميه، حيث هذه تعتبر قاعدة مهمة لكل طفل لمعرفة درجة مقياس سلوكه ومدى تقدمه فى العلاج. وكذلك الملاحظة الميدانية فى المدرسة ومراقبة الطفل فى الفصل وفى ساحة المدرسة.*
*ومن خلال دراستنا فى بريطانيا كنا نرى ان المعلمين والمشرفين على الطلاب هم الذين يقومون بتحويل التلاميذ الى العيادات النفسية الارشادية للا طفال، وذلك بعد تنفيذ الخطة الفردية للطفل والمسماه (IEP ).*
*العلاج :* 
*1-المساعدة التعليمية:*
*بعض الاطفال يعانون من مشاكل صعوبات التعلم كما ذكرنا (وهذه ليست لها علاقة بمستوى الذكاء).حيث يستفيدون من بعض الحصص الاسبوعية المخصصة لصعوبات التعلم* 
*2- العلاج السلوكى:*
*وهو جدا مهم حيث يوضع برنامج خاص للطفل ينفذ فى البيت بالتعاون مع الاهل ، وفى المدرسة بالتعاون مع المعلم.ويعتمد على نظام التعزيز للتصرفات الجيدة وهو جدا فعال اذا نفذ بطريقة صحيحة.*
*3-الادوية:*
*هناك بعض الادوية الفعالة ونذكر على سبيل المثال فقط المنشطات فبالاضافة الى انها تقلل من الحركة الزائدة فانها ترفع الاداء العقلى وتزيد من قوة التركيز. بعض الاعراض الجانبية والتى نحب دائما ان يكون الاهل على علم بها : كالارق ، فقدان الشهية ، العصبية،*
*اعراض لا تحدث باستمرار: مثل صداع ، دوخة، غثيان، احمرار فى الجلد، نقصان فى الوزن، اختلاف فى ضغط الدم .*
*ما هو دور المدرسة:*
*المدرسة لها تاثير قوى وفعال فى مساعدة الطفل ، كما ذكرنا قد يكون المعلم اول من يحول الطفل الى العيادة بعد موافقة الاهل فى بعض الدول. دراية المعلم بهذا الموضوع جدا مهمة….حيث رد ة فعله وتعامله مع الطفل يختلف عند معرفة سبب هذا السلوك.*
*عزيزى المعلم لا احد ينكر المجهود الجبار الذى تقوم فيه .. فعملك شاق يستنفذ كل الطاقات.. ولكن مهارتك وابداعك وتميزك عن الاخرين تكمن هنا فى تغير مسار هذا الطفل الذى يواجه صعوبات مختلفة.. فانت تعتبر الاساس فى خطة العلاج… ففى بعض الاحيان وبسبب تعاون المعلم وتفهمه خطة العلاج السلوكى.. نستغنى عن العلاج بالادوية* 
*م/ن* 
*لتكن الغاية هي الوقاية..*

*يزيد تميز صفحتي ببصمه رااائعه وعطره من حروووفكم احبتي ...*

----------


## علي pt

*مشكورة أختي أم حمزة على المجهود الرائع ،،*

*ودمتم ودام عطائكم ..*

*ودمتم بحفظ المولى ورعايته*
*وتوفيقه وتسديده*

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلوماات مهمه في تشخييص هذا النوع من الاطراب
 جهد تشكرين علييه اختي فرح
اتمننى لك التوفيق

----------


## فرح

> *مشكورة أختي أم حمزة على المجهود الرائع ،،*
> 
> *ودمتم ودام عطائكم ..* 
> *ودمتم بحفظ المولى ورعايته*
> 
> *وتوفيقه وتسديده*



 تسلم خيي عـــلي ،،
الروووعه بتواااصلك الرااائع دااائما
والشكر موصووول لك ولكرم  تواااجدك 
يعطيك العااافيه..دوووم ننتظر هالاطلاله البهيه
دمتم بخييييييييير

----------


## فرح

> معلوماات مهمه في تشخييص هذا النوع من الاطراب
> جهد تشكرين علييه اختي فرح
> اتمننى لك التوفيق



 تسلم خيي نـــــبراااس،،
ع روووعة حضووورك الطيييييب 
كل الشكر لك ولتواااصلك المميز 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دوووم منووورؤ خيي 
دمت بخييييير

----------


## Hussain.T

معلومآت رآئعة جدا

يعطيك العافية ع الطرح الحلو

تحيآتي

----------


## فرح

> معلومآت رآئعة جدا
> 
> يعطيك العافية ع الطرح الحلو 
> تحيآتي



 مشكووور خيي شــــــبل..
الاحلى توااااصلك المتألق 
ودووم هالطله البهيه
لاعدمناااااااااااااها ..دوووم منووور
تحياااتــــــــي...

----------


## القاضي

لك الشكر الجزيل مشرفتنا العزيزة ( فرح ) على هذا الطرح الطبي الذي يحتوي على معلومات قيمة 

تحياتي لك ( فرح ) وموفقة لكل خير

----------


## فرح

> لك الشكر الجزيل مشرفتنا العزيزة ( فرح ) على هذا الطرح الطبي الذي يحتوي على معلومات قيمة 
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك ( فرح ) وموفقة لكل خير



 *تسلم اخوووي القاضـي*
*ع توااااجدك الغااالي ..وانرت صفحتي* 
*بضياء حروووفك العذبه*
*لاعدمنا نوووورتواااصلك المتألق* 
*دمت خيي بخيييير*

----------

